# Gilmore's Heavy Service head badge wanted



## barneyguey (Jan 15, 2018)

They were in San Diego.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 17, 2018)

Here's proof!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 22, 2018)

Anybody know anything about Gilmore's?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 2, 2018)

Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2018)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2018)

Not much but heres a mention of them in a trade mag. Scroll down to "Wilson Honors 500 Club" It reads as if  they had more than 1 shop........ https://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_results.cgi?comp=howiebik&framed=0&part=BicyJourn 1958-06&scat=1&scatord=desc&scatall=no&skey=norm&srkeyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000247


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Not much but heres a mention of them in a trade mag. Scroll down to "Wilson Honors 500 Club" It reads as if  they had more than 1 shop........ https://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_results.cgi?comp=howiebik&framed=0&part=BicyJourn 1958-06&scat=1&scatord=desc&scatall=no&skey=norm&srkeyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000247



Thanks man! That's cool! Now if I could find a badge. LOL


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 15, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Thanks man! That's cool! Now if I could find a badge. LOL



I just realized it reads they had 3 shops in San Diego. Somebody out there has a badge for you. Metal lasts forever in socal


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 15, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> I just realized it reads they had 3 shops in San Diego. Somebody out there has a badge for you. Metal lasts forever in socal



Yeah, you would think since they were on the list for selling the most bikes and getting Awards and had three shops that there would be a badge somewhere? I have No Doubt one of these days part of the cartel down there's going to find me a badge and sell it to me. lol 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any information about Gilmore's bicycle Shops. They three shops in southern California
I would also like a Badge! LOL   $$$$ Paid
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 14, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 12, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 14, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 15, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 5, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 11, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 22, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 5, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (May 13, 2019)

bump


----------



## jedijoe59 (May 13, 2019)

I was born and grew up in San Diego, CA., I don't remember Gilmore's. Maybe, they went out of business before I was born. The main Schwinn dealer I know of in San Diego is Zumwalt's. Zumwalt's was still in business the last time I drove by them in 2018.


----------



## barneyguey (May 13, 2019)

jedijoe59 said:


> I was born and grew up in San Diego, CA., I don't remember Gilmore's. Maybe, they went out of business before I was born. The main Schwinn dealer I know of in San Diego is Zumwalt's. Zumwalt's was still in business the last time I drove by them in 2018.



Hello, how are you? Gilmore's had three different shops. I have photos of them holding a Schwinn 500 Club member plaque. Zumwalt's is out of business now, I spoke to the owners in 2016. *Shirlee (Zumwalt) Geiger* and her brother Bob Zumwalt are in their 80's now, but I think Shirlee said her son started a shop named Zumwalt's. Barry


----------



## jedijoe59 (May 14, 2019)

It must have been a few years ago when I drove by Zumwalt's store. It's a printer shop now. There is a small bike shop in Santee, that's run by the grandson of Bob.


----------



## barneyguey (May 14, 2019)

Time flies, doesn't it? Have a great day. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2019)

oops


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2019)

jedijoe59 said:


> It must have been a few years ago when I drove by Zumwalt's store. It's a printer shop now. There is a small bike shop in Santee, that's run by the grandson of Bob.



I love your avatar! The E-Z Speed badge is my favorite.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## jedijoe59 (Jun 30, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I love your avatar! The E-Z Speed badge is my favorite.



Thanks, The model C it's on is about half way restored. I still need some more parts to get it rolling.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 1, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 11, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 8, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 12, 2020)

bump


----------

